# How to tell you have real Daytons?



## MCarlo1978 (Apr 2, 2017)

A few years back I bought a set of rims for cheap off a friend. Ended up not using them and left them sitting in a shed. I took them out and noticed stampings on the back hub(only 3 of the 4 have it) that read 225A. I know newer Dayton's have the actual Dayton logo stamped but I have heard older ones only have number stamps. They're 14s and are 72 spoke. Two aren't in the greatest shape, and the other two are in pretty good shape. How do I know these are real Daytons? And if they are, what do these go for in their current condition? What do they go for if they're just some China? I live in Oregon btw. Thanks.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I donno but Ill give ya 250 for em


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nm them hoes look pretty beat and require new hoops


----------



## Deimos666 (Sep 27, 2015)

Likely Dayton's with the 225A stamp, but they do look like they are in need of a rebuild.

I'd probably just stick them on craigslist (or wherever) and take best offers.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Thats the marking of older Daytons. The nipples all line up with flat face facing out, stainless spokes that a magnet won't stick to, Dayton sticker on inside of wheel under tire. 

Those could definatley be real but needing new dishes and a rebuild.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Thats the marking of older Daytons. The nipples all line up with flat face facing out, stainless spokes *that a magnet won't stick to*, Dayton sticker on inside of wheel under tire.
> 
> Those could definatley be real but needing new dishes and a rebuild.


That's not accurate, I have some stamp Daytons that I've had for over 10 years and they were about 10years old when I got them and the magnet sticks to them


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

would cost 600 plus shipping to put new dishes on them. then they are worth about a grand maybe a little more since the dishes will be new. So with that you can figure they are worth about 300-400 plus maybe a 100 if the tires are decent.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> That's not accurate, I have some stamp Daytons that I've had for over 10 years and they were about 10years old when I got them and the magnet sticks to them


Anniversary edition Daytons? Those had steel spokes. 

The spokes should be stainless if they've never been replaced. Every set of pre-stamped 183, 225a ,225c, and no markings at all that I've owned and come across has had stainless spokes. Dayton even references using stainless.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> would cost 600 plus shipping to put new dishes on them. then they are worth about a grand maybe a little more since the dishes will be new. So with that you can figure they are worth about 300-400 plus maybe a 100 if the tires are decent.


then they would be fake tho


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

slo said:


> then they would be fake tho


 sorta. zeus gets dishes made in america, dimples them in house, chromes them in the US, basically the same as dayton.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Similar but not genuine. So that would affect pricing. 

That's why I would consider that genuine all virgin dayton wheels would have more value (dare I say and quality) due to their uniqueness and non rebuild.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Anniversary edition Daytons? Those had steel spokes.
> 
> The spokes should be stainless if they've never been replaced. Every set of pre-stamped 183, 225a ,225c, and no markings at all that I've owned and come across has had stainless spokes. Dayton even references using stainless.


Not sure, they don't look any different than any other Dayton to make them a special edition, also have some prestamp 225c that I know haven't been rebuilt either the same way


slo said:


> then they would be fake tho





slo said:


> Similar but not genuine. So that would affect pricing.
> 
> That's why I would consider that genuine all virgin Dayton wheels would have more value (dare I say and quality) due to their uniqueness and nonrebuild.


 I would consider them "knockoffs"


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> Not sure, they don't look any different than any other Dayton to make them a special edition, also have some prestamp 225c that I know haven't been rebuilt either the same way
> 
> 
> :werd: I would consider them "knockoffs" :rimshot:


KO with dayton parts at best


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

True, I've looked into it and there is different type of stainless steel, magnets stick to some, so that maybe the reason


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

If stainless is in contact with enough carbon steel it can transit conductivity through it and give a false reading. So depends on the purity of the alloy and any coatings over it that would hinder it such as paint or powder coating. 

Metallic coatings over the substrate will further enhance conductivity such as nickle and chrome plating over spokes that are stainless. (not common I would think unless European ko such as Jaguar?)


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Don't some companies layer silver with copper for gold plating to last longer? Wouldn't that enhance it as well? U lost me on the last part about the not common part


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Not last longer but to infill more inperfections since copper is more maleable into small cvrevices. So yeah but it will last the same.


----------

